# Underwhelmed with Gtechniq Matte Dash



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

I have applied it as per instructions but it looks a little patchy to me. I was hoping it was going to be a good product for me as I have a lot of Gtechniq products but this is the one I am disappointed in. 

Can anyone recommend a good dashboard product that is matt in finish or only a small sheen, nothing shiny?

Thanks so much


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

lijongtao said:


> I have applied it as per instructions but it looks a little patchy to me. I was hoping it was going to be a good product for me as I have a lot of Gtechniq products but this is the one I am disappointed in.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good dashboard product that is matt in finish or only a small sheen, nothing shiny?
> 
> Thanks so much


Sonax Xtreme ****pit Cleaner Matt Effect. 100% Natural look and feel without any sheen.

If you want little bit of sheen then Auto Finesse Spritz is great :thumb:

EDIT: I didnt like C6 either.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I picked up some ODK Cabin, very nice and smells wonderful


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Turtle Wax Dry Touch - Halfords £4.

If you apply in a wipe on/off fashion it provides a natural Matt finish that is dry almost immediately.

I thought it worth a try for the money and was really impressed.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I wonder if there might have been something on the surface to cause the problem or maybe the contents of the bottle have separated


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Did you buff*

Did you buff it after?

I use this and on smoother surfaces it needs a bit of a buffing.

And every one else has suggested a interior quick detailer like ODK cabin a the turtle wax stuff, they dont last long and are like a qd for the paint of your car and the Matt dash is like the sealant/coating most people don't realise that.

Treat the plastics like your paint, apply a sealant (Matt dash) every 6 months and use a interior quick detailer to maintain it on a weekly basis, I like af spritz as it has anti static


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Another vote for ODK Cabin, I just spray on a microfibre, wipe over the plastic and it leaves a nice matt finish and smells great too.


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

We cleaned the dash with just a MF and warm water to remove any residue or the like from the dealership. It was a new bottle, shook and applied. I may try to buff it some more. It just looks somewhat patchy when you look across the dash. Will give it another go and if not happy will try the above. Normally I love G stuff! Thanks all


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Adams is the best I’ve used over the years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shed86 (Aug 22, 2017)

I am a big fan of Poorboys World natural look, leaves a nice matt finish and smell


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

lijongtao said:


> We cleaned the dash with just a MF and warm water to remove any residue or the like from the dealership. It was a new bottle, shook and applied. I may try to buff it some more. It just looks somewhat patchy when you look across the dash. Will give it another go and if not happy will try the above. Normally I love G stuff! Thanks all


I would try cleaning with an APC first to make sure the surface is nice and clean


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

lowejackson said:


> I would try cleaning with an APC first to make sure the surface is nice and clean


APC is a good idea and to be extra sure maybe follow up with a pannel wipe or an IPA solution


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

The issue won't be with matte dash. When you've wiped it over It hasn't removed whatever was on there previously. When it's dried it's left the mark visible underneath the matte dash. It does it quite often on really textured interior plastics. I like using a brush to give it a good going over and get deep into it.


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Would a wipe-down with Surfex HD or Koch Chemie Green Star be OK? I could make up some IPA wipe down but at what strength?

Then I will give the Gtechniq another go. 

Thanks again y'all


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

adams leave a matte finish https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...ioning/products/adams-total-interior-detailer

also odk cabin leaves a nice slightly glossy finish, i mean ever so slightly glossy


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi lijongtao
I've used GT matt dash as a choice for years and find it fine as a sealant, protecting from UV and blue plastic haze on glass, and of course unwanted reflections, although dosn't smell of anything. 
I just prewipe surfaces with a damp mf then when dry spray the GT on to a mf to get it damp enough to leave a full cover on the dash, but not 'wet' etc. 
If too dry on application you wont get the coverage and it can be patchy, ditto if you spray directly on to the dash (a definite no no in my experience), same also if you over buff afterwards. 
hope this helps.
S


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

lijongtao said:


> Would a wipe-down with Surfex HD or Koch Chemie Green Star be OK? I could make up some IPA wipe down but at what strength?
> 
> Then I will give the Gtechniq another go.
> 
> Thanks again y'all


I wouldn't use ipa or anything like it on interiors, seems a bit harsh on interior materials. A light mix of apc or I find einzeitte deep plastic care very good for a deep and safe clean.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Did the instructions say to spray it on directly? That usually is never a good idea.

One good classic to just wipe down is AutoFiness Spritz .. leaves no gloss and just stays all natural (to the point, where people think, these products do nothing ).

I also was quite happy today with Koch Chemie ASC.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Armor all multi purpose cleaner is quite good for a not talked about much product


----------



## Worzel (Apr 4, 2018)

lijongtao said:


> I have applied it as per instructions but it looks a little patchy to me. I was hoping it was going to be a good product for me as I have a lot of Gtechniq products but this is the one I am disappointed in.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good dashboard product that is matt in finish or only a small sheen, nothing shiny?
> 
> Thanks so much


I've had the exact problem. I used gtechniq i2 first then used the c6, but looks very patchy


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I discovered ODK Cabin from reading about it on here and can honestly say it's the best I ever used by some distance.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

westerman said:


> I discovered ODK Cabin from reading about it on here and can honestly say it's the best I ever used by some distance.


I've just placed an order for some of this. Looking forward to trying it.


----------

